# (merged) Ivan Chiriaev comments and Interview



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

*Ivan Chiriaev: "I can be better than Nowitzki"-READ THIS*

Here is an interview..

Ivan Chiriaev is Russian but lives in Canada. He is 7-foot-1 but plays the point guard spot. He is obviously not your typical high school draft prospect. Maybe that's why the NBA scouts are paying so much attention.

What was your main motivation for moving to Canada?

Ivan Chiriaev: I came here to live with my uncle. I just wanted to change my life, because life was really bad for me in Russia.

Was it really that tough for you back there?

IC: Yeah, it was pretty bad. My family is a pretty poor family. And in Canada, I can make a better use of my skills. In Canada, if you work hard, you can get something. In Russia, it doesn't matter if you work hard or not, you get nothing.

Anything you miss from Russia?

IC: My family. I have my family there.

Where are the biggest differences between your life in Russia and Canada?

IC: I have a much bigger opportunity here. I can get better basketball-wise. And next year, I will probably enter the NBA Draft.

Some players your age sign professional contracts and start making money at an early age in Europe. Why didn't you do that?

IC: I had the opportunity to come here and I came here. I wanted to continue my basketball career here because I thought I would have a better future -- whether it is in college or in the NBA. In Russia, I felt there was no future for me.

How do you cope with all the media attention you are starting to get? Do you enjoy it?

IC: I have a pretty good time with it. I'm pretty busy with all this media stuff, but I'm enjoying it.

Some NBA scouts have already been watching you in practice or games. Do you like that or is it harder for you to play in front of those guys?

IC: I really like that. The NBA scouts, they can see your talents and then they tell what you have to work on.

What do they tell you?

IC: When they come to talk with me after practice, NBA agents or scouts tell me I'm a special player. You know, I'm 7-foot-1 and I can play the point. I'm working very hard on my guard skills now.

When do you plan to make a decision about the NBA Draft?

IC: I'm going to make that decision probably in January.

Your first option is the NBA, right?

IC: Yes. But if I'm not in the Top 3, I'm going to college.

Even if you are guaranteed to be a lottery pick but it's not Top 3, you are not going to enter the draft?

IC: No. Not if I'm not a Top 3 pick. If I'm not in the Top 3, I'm going to college.

Do you like any college in special if you don't go pro next year?

IC: No, no one in special. I haven't thought about that.

OK. Is there any NBA player you like in particular?

IC: Kevin Garnett. I like Kevin Garnett a lot, but everybody is telling me I'm like Dirk Nowitzki, that were are similar. But I think I can be better than Nowitzki.

Really?

IC: Yeah. I think that because I can play all five positions.

Is there any position on the floor in which you feel specially comfortable?

IC: Point guard. Definitely point guard.

In your opinion, what part of your game do you have to work on the most?

IC: I'm already working on my ballhandling skills. I work on my jump shot a lot and I spend time in the weight room. I'm working really hard in the weight room so that I can add some more pounds and be stronger.

One last question... Just out of curiosity, is there anyone in your family nearly as tall as you are?

IC: Not even close.

Not even 6-foot-5 or something like that?

IC: Not close. My father is like 6-foot tall.

_________________________________
Im sorry kid. Keep on dreaming. There is no way in hell a guy that tall could play the guard position. He would be destroyed and shipped back to Russia with a letter do not return.

Come on, gaurds have speed. He would get eaten!


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

my assumption is he has unreal quickness like a guard. but that would make him quicker than KG and that to me is unfathomable. Something to keep my eye on for sure


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I can't wait till this guy tries to play point in the NBA it will be hilarious maybe funnier than D Miles doing it.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

I don't care what size he is. If he is 7'1" and gets the job done at point then I wouldn't mind having him on my team.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

He wont I guarente that he will suck at point and have to play the three.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> I can't wait till this guy tries to play point in the NBA it will be hilarious maybe funnier than D Miles doing it.


Cocky ******* isn't he? He's going to be another, Wish I went to College player.

If players think they are so good in HS they should atleast play one year of College to show how they can dominate like Melo or Starbury.


----------



## bujabra (Jun 14, 2003)

I like the way he played the emotional card about him leaving russia because there was no future and then pulls off a complete 180 and says that he will not enter the draft if he isnt top-3! 

Can someone say Drama!


----------



## bujabra (Jun 14, 2003)

If his father is 6-foot, then his mother has to be 6-10 or something!

:drool: TALL WOMEN! :drool:


----------



## MentalPowerHouse (Oct 9, 2003)

Stop the hating, all you read is a few articles and you think you know the kid. Just wait, we will see enough of him later on.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

i really can't see him making top 3 next year so i'll presume he'll go to college. should be interesting because college doesn't see too many prospects like this (over seven foot with guard skills). i'm pretty skeptical but i'll be looking forward to see what he can do.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Keyword=CAN, 

He can be better, He never he said he IS better.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MentalPowerHouse</b>!
> Stop the hating, all you read is a few articles and you think you know the kid. Just wait, we will see enough of him later on.


basically...but reading all this stuff about him he seems unreal


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Mississippi State welcomes Chiriaev with open arms.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

since when is it a good thing for a 7fter to be playing at the guard position.get down on the baseline and stay there.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

First we started getting 7 foot fowards, now 7 foot guards?! Eventually the prototypical positions will look like this if this trend continues:

C: 7'0" 300lbs 
PF: 7'0" 265lbs
SF: 7'0" 235lbs
SG: 7'0" 220lbs
PG: 7'0" 210lbs (Chiriev is a toothpick!)

Everyone is gonna be seven feet tall and you'll take your position based on weight. That'll be the NBA in the year 2020.:uhoh:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

He can say what he wants, until I see him comes out and play the point and proves he can do it, its just talking.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ToddMacCulloch11</b>!
> He can say what he wants, until I see him comes out and play the point and proves he can do it, its just talking.


Just imagine this 7'1 giant trying to steal the ball off Boykins. Earl would just zip through under his legs!


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I have seen him play, he was in a tournament in my city (Oh yea, him and Denham Brown have BOTH been in my city) and he is skinny as hell.

I never played him but he was playing in the game before mine and, oh my, very skinny. Shot lots of three's but didn't even dominate.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Do you have a link TheTruth34?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I dont think he should go to college, it would hurt his stock. These kinda freakish guys get drafted high not because of their on-court production but of what kinda talent scouts see in practices & private workouts.

Remember Skita? he hardly played in euro., but got drafted cause he has freakish ability.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Nevermind, I found the site. Here it is for anyone who wants to see it.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Ivan Chiriaev: "I can be better than Nowitzki"-READ THIS*



> Originally posted by <b>TheTruth34</b>!
> Here is an interview..
> 
> Ivan Chiriaev is Russian but lives in Canada. He is 7-foot-1 but plays the point guard spot. He is obviously not your typical high school draft prospect. Maybe that's why the NBA scouts are paying so much attention.
> ...



This is some guy that haters will rebel without a cause.
WTF kid! U are just another kid who is playing in Canada. Please try to do something positive in US higschool games b4 releasing ****s to us! What a punk!


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

One word to define this guy: ARROGANT.. 
I don't like his attitude.Right now he is no one.can't play the Pg at that height, maybe will be a Point forward.. it's a problem of defense, he will never be able to mark a quick guard . he can't say right now he will be better than Dirk, he is still a kid.. Let's wait


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

man this guys is cocky. i personally am never to high on theese 7 footers who play the perimiter


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

what is so cocky about this guy? he seems sure of himself and people need that in the nba


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Priest</b>!
> what is so cocky about this guy? he seems sure of himself and people need that in the nba


the fact that he says he can be better than nowitzki, how he wouldnt enter the draft if he wasnt a top 3 pick. most guys are happy just getting a shot at the nba. personally i think he is a little cocky thats all. 

note: i dont very much about this guy, but i am looking up more stuff about him. 

does any1 have any stats/film of this guy or better has any1 seen him play?


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bruno34115</b>!
> 
> 
> the fact that he says he can be better than nowitzki, how he wouldnt enter the draft if he wasnt a top 3 pick. most guys are happy just getting a shot at the nba. personally i think he is a little cocky thats all.
> ...


yeah...i respect your opinion but if he said he is better then dirk right now then yeah he just said he thinks he can be better then dirk....and also i didnt feel like he showed any arrogance when he said he will go only if he is a top 3 pick...most guys say they wont go unless they are a lottery pick but maybe he is just keeping it safe and he wants to go to college


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

Stop believing the hype. This guy isn't that great.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Philo</b>!
> Stop believing the hype. This guy isn't that great.


no one is really believing the ghype if u look through the thread most are saying he is cocky...he has to be alright to be considered a lottery pick...how do u know he issnt all that good


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Priest</b>!
> 
> 
> yeah...i respect your opinion


thank you and i of course respect yours


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I want to see this kid....I think this will be the story to show this 7 foot Euro thing is getting out of hand. 7'1 210? That's a little... thin?!.... He's either the first point-center or another punchline....


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Moved to NBA Draft forum


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mysterio</b>!
> Just imagine this 7'1 giant trying to steal the ball off Boykins. Earl would just zip through under his legs!


He wouldn't guard the opponents pg, even if he runs the point. Magic Johnson didn't do so, too. Magic had Byron Scott...


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> 
> 
> He wouldn't guard the opponents pg, even if he runs the point. Magic Johnson didn't do so, too. Magic had Byron Scott...


Exactly. Assuming he does have PG skills, and establishes himself as a PG on offence in the NBA (huge assumption that may not play out) it gives the team an opportunity to play a smallish payer at the 2 who is not great at the point, and let them guard the PG on defence.


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> 
> 
> Exactly. Assuming he does have PG skills, and establishes himself as a PG on offence in the NBA (huge assumption that may not play out) it gives the team an opportunity to play a smallish payer at the 2 who is not great at the point, and let them guard the PG on defence.


Not only that, but if he puts on some bulk, it could allow for a team to have a mismatch at the 2-5, and he could just slide in. It would be the perfect system for an Allen Iverson or Jason Terry.


----------



## Carl English (May 29, 2003)

*First game*

His first game is November 7th against a slightly above average Toronto team... The next day he will play an inner-city Toronto team that has consistently churned out D1 players... 

Should be a ton of scouts at this one


----------



## :TorontoRaptors: (May 25, 2003)

If his name was John McCain most of you would call it _"confident"_. But because his name is Ivan, and he's living in Canada and not the States, you're bashing him.

He said he thinks he can be better then Dirk, that's not inconcievable, is it?

Some of you are annoyed with his _"top 3 or bust"_ comment... is he taking anything away from you? Is this not his own business? It's got nothing to do with you whether he wants to attend college or play in the NBA, if he feels he can better his game with 1 year of NCAA ball, then it's a move that'll benefit him in the future.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

*Re: First game*



> Originally posted by <b>Carl English</b>!
> His first game is November 7th against a slightly above average Toronto team... The next day he will play an inner-city Toronto team that has consistently churned out D1 players...
> 
> Should be a ton of scouts at this one


Do you know where I could get a schedule of his games, I'd love to see him play. I live only about an hour from Oakville, and a good buddy of mine lives in oakville.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>:TorontoRaptors:</b>!
> If his name was John McCain most of you would call it _"confident"_. But because his name is Ivan, and he's living in Canada and not the States, you're bashing him.


No, if his name was John McCain, we would be like, "Hey! He's got the same name as that senator dude!" j/k

I think the kid is a little full of it, to tell you the truth. So far I don't think he has proven anything. And I find it hard to believe he will be better than Dirk.


----------



## Carl English (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: First game*



> Originally posted by <b>CrookedJ</b>!
> 
> 
> Do you know where I could get a schedule of his games, I'd love to see him play. I live only about an hour from Oakville, and a good buddy of mine lives in oakville.



All games are at St. Michael's college.... Leo Rautins' old school 

Friday November 7th ,2003

6:00 pm - Mount Carmel (Mississauga) vs. Oakwood (Toronto)

7:30 pm - St. Thomas Aquinas (Oakville) vs. St. Mike's (Toronto)


Saturday November 8th, 2003

11:30 am - Oakwood (Toronto) vs. St. Thomas Aquinas (Oakville)

1:00 pm - St. Mike's (Toronto) vs. Mount Carmel (Mississauga)


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>:TorontoRaptors:</b>!
> If his name was John McCain most of you would call it _"confident"_. But because his name is Ivan, and he's living in Canada and not the States, you're bashing him.
> 
> He said he thinks he can be better then Dirk, that's not inconcievable, is it?
> ...


If he can't even dominate the high school game in Canada, then he has no right to be talking at all.


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

here is a much better article about him:

The Next Big Thing


----------



## :TorontoRaptors: (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Like A Breath</b>!
> 
> 
> If he can't even dominate the high school game in Canada, then he has no right to be talking at all.


He can say whatever he wants.

He said he <b>can</b> be better than Dirk. Ivan didn't say that he was going to be better then Nowitzki.

And from all the reports on Chiriaev, it's not inconcievable.


----------



## freakofnature (Mar 30, 2003)

He'd look good in an FSU jersey.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I don't think there high school team even won the tournament in my little Ontario town. They don't dominate. At all. I saw him when he was 7-1 and like 180 pounds. He didn't score too much but he did shoot three's and the program for the tournament listed him as a PG, but they also listed some 5-3 guy as there C.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

They had a whole 2 page spread on him today in the Toronto Sun, and it said he was 7'1 235, so he bulked up, and when he came to Oakville, he was 180 lbs:dead: 

Hopefully he goes to college though.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

A 7'1 point guard? Bah!


----------



## KIMCHI (Oct 16, 2003)

*Ivan Chiriaev*

Ivan Chiriaev

i am paying close attention to this kid right now, very very close, i have never heard of anything such as a 7 foot 1 point guard, huh, what is that ?
have you ever heard of that ?? if he really is as good as advertized then he is going to "REVOLUTIONIZED" this league for years to come.

heres an detail article about him, but it is written in chinese
so if some of you guys here are chinese, do feel free to do 
some translation for those non-chinese folks 
a 7 foot 1 point guard ?? WOW WOW !!!!!!!
and what even more amazing is he might not have done growing as of yet !!!!!!!!! which means he might grow up to 7-2 or 7-3
now imagine a 7-3 point guard !!!!!!

here is the link
http://www.roundballcity.com/xoops/modules/news/article.php?storyid=149


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

It's amazing how many people actually take this guy serious. I'm mean, a 7-1 with _reportedly_ tremendous athleticism isn't able to do more than 12 points and 8 rebounds per game, against Canadian high school kids? WTF?
Do you actually believe, a 7-1 player will ever play PG on pro level? If Magic was 6-8 and had problems guarding smaller players than him, how should this guy handle it?

The only player I know, who is close to 7 feet and has PG skills, is Toni Kukoc (And I honestly don't think Chiriaev is even close to his level). But he isn't playing PG in the NBA, either.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Unless he is unbelievable agile, the likes of which no man has seen before, how the hell could he defend lightning quick NBA PG. However, a player his size with mad ball skills is always intriguing. 

Ivan has to be Don Nelson's dream player.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> Unless he is unbelievable agile, the likes of which no man has seen before, how the hell could he defend lightning quick NBA PG.


There is no rule that a point guard has to guard the other team's point guard, so that could well be a non-issue.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> 
> 
> There is no rule that a point guard has to guard the other team's point guard, so that could well be a non-issue.


That is true. I just hope is not going to shy away from the post, because that is where he can write his own ticket.


----------



## Lurch (Nov 3, 2003)

"Ivan Chiriaev is one of the most talented high school players I've ever seen", explained one source. His combination of shooting, passing and dribbling skills are very rare for a player his size. He's a player legitimately capable of playing all 5 positions with amazing agility and offensive skills. When you have a 7'1 kid with this kind of athleticism and skill development, scouts' biological reflexes start kicking in: pupils dilate, eyebrows raise, hearts flutter and jaws begin to drop. "What really grabs you is his body control and ability to change directions. His quickness is alarming!"


Chiriaev put his name on the map by scoring 46 points against a team of high-school all-stars from Michigan.


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lurch</b>!
> Chiriaev put his name on the map by scoring 46 points against a team of high-school all-stars from Michigan.


can this be verified


----------



## Lurch (Nov 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pistolballer</b>!
> 
> 
> can this be verified


 Yes, read the last paragraph of this article. 

http://www.abs-cbnnews.com/NewsStory.aspx?section=SPORTS&oid=40539


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lurch</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, read the last paragraph of this article.
> ...


Wow, that is just crazy.

-Petey


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

I gotta go see this kid - I Only live 45 minutes from Oakville.

If I go I'll be sure to put a full report on. Has anybody from To seen him yet??


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

A little more about Ivan:

http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/Co...927&call_pageid=969907729483&col=970081562040

It appears he played Ok, but his team got killed by Eastern Commerce - the powerhouse of Ontario high school ball


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> It's amazing how many people actually take this guy serious. I'm mean, a 7-1 with _reportedly_ tremendous athleticism isn't able to do more than 12 points and 8 rebounds per game, against Canadian high school kids? WTF?


Yea eh, Canadian's suck at basketball I wish the country would put more emphasis on athletics rather then health care and education.




> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> Do you actually believe, a 7-1 player will ever play PG on pro level? If Magic was 6-8 and had problems guarding smaller players than him, how should this guy handle it?


Just because he plays point on offence doesn't mean he has to guard the opposing point guard, especially if he goes to a team with a quick shooting guard.



> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> The only player I know, who is close to 7 feet and has PG skills, is Toni Kukoc (And I honestly don't think Chiriaev is even close to his level). But he isn't playing PG in the NBA, either.


Have you ever seen him play?  

I smell hater.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lurch</b>!
> When you have a 7'1 kid with this kind of athleticism and skill development, scouts' biological reflexes start kicking in: pupils dilate, eyebrows raise, hearts flutter and jaws begin to drop.


That was a great quote.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

He sounds very intriguing, but I doubt he will ever be an NBA PG at that height. More than likely he would play more of a point forward.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> Unless he is unbelievable agile, the likes of which no man has seen before, how the hell could he defend lightning quick NBA PG. However, a player his size with mad ball skills is always intriguing.
> 
> Ivan has to be Don Nelson's dream player.


That would be more agile than KG, or Dirk. Which somehow I doubt he is. I'd like to see him play the point for a long stretch of time against solid competition. If he succeed then I would be sold, however;

Even if he could be a point in the NBA a guy like ford, wade, or Allen Iverson would steal the ball from this guy everytime. Failing that they could at least force him to pick up his dribble or force him to post them to defend the ball. 

In truth I totally doubt this kid's ability to play the point and since he doesn't dominate everyone of his high-school games, doubt his ability to even play on a more skilled level.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Guys over 7'0 who focus mainly on perimeter skills, I believe, are going in the wrong direction. 

*If he gets injured and loses his speed, he is Wang Zhi-Zhi.* 

He should play to his strengths and focus on the post. He has been given the gift of incredible height, but for whatever reason, refuses to play his natural cards. If he gets injured, he is a slow, 3pt shooting 7-footer. He must develop his post play if he is to be successful. If he does, there is no limit for him.

The same goes for Darko. If not convinced, please check out my sig.


----------



## Critic (Jun 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> since when is it a good thing for a 7fter to be playing at the guard position.get down on the baseline and stay there.


THANKYOU!!! Finally!!! Someone with some sense!


----------



## prerak (Oct 22, 2003)

*hmmm*

People really have to stop believing the hype in this case. There is no doubt at all that Ivan has immense skills, but to call him raw is an understatement. Kwame Brown was raw when he was drafted, Darko can maybe (maybe) be described as raw, but Chiriaev is far from draft material. I've talked to some guys who have played him and saw one of his games... and well, he sucks. He is being dominated by smaller amatuer players, most of which have little shot at Division 1 college basketball, let alone the pros. For all his athleticism and talk of wanting to play PG, his handle is erratic and he often travels under minimal pressure. He has no defense down low, even against smaller players.

His lone bright spot is his offensive game, but even then he just isn't dominant enough. In the game I saw his team was soundly defeated and Ivan was 2nd on his team in scoring with 12 points. He has the annoying new age big man habit of launching from the perimter, despite lax coverage. In the times that he did drive half the time he traveled with the ball.

He can be, and probably will be, a lotto pick someday, but thats atleast 2 years away.


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

*Re: hmmm*



> Originally posted by <b>prerak</b>!
> People really have to stop believing the hype in this case. There is no doubt at all that Ivan has immense skills, but to call him raw is an understatement. Kwame Brown was raw when he was drafted, Darko can maybe (maybe) be described as raw, but Chiriaev is far from draft material. I've talked to some guys who have played him and saw one of his games... and well, he sucks. He is being dominated by smaller amatuer players, most of which have little shot at Division 1 college basketball, let alone the pros. For all his athleticism and talk of wanting to play PG, his handle is erratic and he often travels under minimal pressure. He has no defense down low, even against smaller players.
> 
> His lone bright spot is his offensive game, but even then he just isn't dominant enough. In the game I saw his team was soundly defeated and Ivan was 2nd on his team in scoring with 12 points. He has the annoying new age big man habit of launching from the perimter, despite lax coverage. In the times that he did drive half the time he traveled with the ball.
> ...


I'm gonna take the word of NBA scouts over the word of your boys. These guys have their jobs for a reason. Until you see this guy for yourself don't tell us what he did...you can tell us what you've heard but you don't know anything for certain


----------



## prerak (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: hmmm*



> Originally posted by <b>AdamIllman</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm gonna take the word of NBA scouts over the word of your boys. These guys have their jobs for a reason. Until you see this guy for yourself don't tell us what he did...you can tell us what you've heard but you don't know anything for certain


I've seen him play once myself (as I said in that post). Besides, I understand taking the word of "NBA scouts" with more merit than an amatuer, but you should not assume simply being an NBA scout makes you correct more than anyone else. If so, no one would ever disagree and there would be no such thing as a draft bust.

Scouts can be wrong, amatuers can be right, and vice versa (and many times they agree with one other). Besides, all pro scouts start somewhere.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Chiriaev = Hype

He wanted to 'improve', so he left Europe for going to a dark Canadian High School...:uhoh: his agent must be really good


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

_«his agent must be really good»_

I don't think he has an agent since he's playing *amateur* high school basketball.


----------



## prerak (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> _«his agent must be really good»_
> 
> I don't think he has an agent since he's playing *amateur* high school basketball.


And trust me, the agents are often still there. John Allen, currently playing for Seton Hall, went to HS right near me and you should see the guys courting him, and he wasn't even an NBA prospect.

Of course, they're not called "agents" they're "advisors".


----------



## riehldeal (May 11, 2003)

*Ivan Chiriaev???*

can someone provide any additional info on this kid other than what is on the regular nbadraft.net site...like does any one have access to the premium info...is this kid for real?? a 7'1 SG come on now!!!...and the site says he can and actually prefers playing the point guard spot...has anyone seen him play? any info appreciated...thxs..happy new year everyone!


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

UPPPPP!
i wanna know this too


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bender was thought to be a 7 sg too. Problem is, If your that tall, theres no way your best spot is anything under the 3.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> Bender was thought to be a 7 sg too. Problem is, If your that tall, theres no way your best spot is anything under the 3.


Exactly. Ivan will not play PG in the NBA as much as some people may want. He better take a cue from Darko and work on his post moves if he wants to be a superstar.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: Ivan Chiriaev???*



> Originally posted by <b>riehldeal</b>!
> can someone provide any additional info on this kid other than what is on the regular nbadraft.net site...like does any one have access to the premium info...is this kid for real?? a 7'1 SG come on now!!!...and the site says he can and actually prefers playing the point guard spot...has anyone seen him play? any info appreciated...thxs..happy new year everyone!


Premium info from NBAdraft.net is not allowed on these boards under any circimstance. If it appears this thread will be deleted.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

looks like half the board is sayin he is gonna suck and half is impressed
personally im impressed
im 6'5 and i am taller than most of my friends and most others i play against
yet i always play "point guard" in our pick up games

i kind of would like to see someone in the NBA do the same
I doubt this guy will do anythin his first couple of years
and i think he is gonna end up going to college
but if he stay and comes out as maybe a JUNIOR??
he can make somekind of an impact immadietly
and evantually cause huge match up problems for teams
lets say the hawks get him(team with worst record right now)

MuhammadC
RatliffPF
RahimSF
Terry SG
Chiraev PG

thats 4 guys who are around 7 feet tall they can put on the floor at one time
and lets say diaw is playin
and he is a 6'9 SG

WOW!


----------



## Medvedenko4Life (Dec 29, 2003)

Hmm

So youre 6'5 eh? BS youre 6'2 and you know it.


----------



## Medvedenko4Life (Dec 29, 2003)

This guy cant possibly be good, he wont play pg he wont get any pt., and plus darko was supposed to be the next KG whatever happened to those dreams??

all gone..............


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

LMAO
wtf are you talkin about
how do you know how tall i am?


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Chiriaev will however be eligible to play in the Jordan Capital Classic and it appears likely that he will play in that game


----------

